# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Swędząca skóra a tatuaż

## agatkakow

Witam!
Tydzien temu zrobiłam sobie tatuaż w profesjonalnym salonie. Bardzo ładnie sie goi i nie mam z nim problemów.Smarowałam go najpierw ( przez 2 dni) maścią Tribiotic a pozniej maścia Alantan. W niedziele zachorowałam na grypę jelitową a od poniedziałku bardzo swędzi mnie skóra na głowie, klatce piersiowej, szyi i plecach. Nie mam zadnej wysypki ani krost. Skóra jest tylko lekko zaczerwieniona. Co to może byc?

----------


## Karaoke

Stosowałaś w tym czasie jakieś nowe leki, kosmetyki itp. ?

----------

